# Suggested Foods For someone w/ C



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

What's the suggested veggies/fruits and meats for someone with IBS-C Like when you feel sick a good bit. I try to eat ramen noodles but they don't seem to make matters worse. I'd like to know what fruits and veggies and meats I should eat and which way they should be cooked. And if there is any specialty drinks I should drink, I normally drink regular sprite gave up on Diet Sprite since it seemed to make me bloated alot (full of gas). I'm trying to get off the caffeine kick its hard constant headache's from not having it. I'm just looking for a good diet for me to try and ease these symptoms in a home remedy type way, I don't want to take prescriptions if I don't have to. I also try to use Benefiber with cooked foods. Thanks in advance for all responses. On a side note, I'm going to try and doing the treadmill everyday so don't want foods that will weigh me down to much.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiYou have ibs-C? Sorry, somehow I got the impression that you have D... oops, hope i didn't give suggestions that were way off... It really depends on how severe your ibs is... diet and life style changes alone work better for mild ibs symptoms, but moderate and severe ibs need to add either OTC meds and/or prescription meds together with lifestyle/diet changes.I've posted this somewhere else, although in the case of that particular member, her ibs is more severe than diet/lifestyle change alone can improve. On the positive side, it is always a good idea to change for a healthier diet (and diet change is better accompanied by lifestyle change as well). So here it goes --


> (1) When you just get up each moring and before eating anything, drink a full glass of room temperature water (or with ice if your stomach can take it);(2) Then don't sit down to eat other things. instead, get up from the table/bed and carry out your morning chores (like brushing teeth, etc., which I'm assuming would be done in like 20 min);(3) Come back to the breakfast table and try some milk of magnesium and find some fruit that go with it, such as 1/4 to 1/2 of a big papaya, or one or two pears, together with some walnuts or something. Bananas is NOT a good idea for ibs-c, and letuces and onions and beans usually make people have more gas. So you might want to eliminate those from your diet. On the other hand, you might want to try plum, peach, celery, pear, grape fruit, carrot, avocado, walnut, etc -- and BTW, other citruses (like oragnes espcially) may not do good, but grape fruits are different -- they help with C in general, so you might want to give it a try if you'd like to.(4) After breakfast, drink some more room temperature water, and then move around the house for 1/2 hour without sitting down. (5) you may also buy some over the counter insoluable fiber supplement (need to give it a month or so for the colon to adjust to it).These plus more exercise and drinking at least 8 glasses of water per day may promote motility better. Usually it is between 5 a.m. to 7 a.m. that the gut moves the most and tries to detox itself -- so, you might also want to get up early if you haven't already. Very often treatment does not just involve change in one aspect of life (such as diet), it also involves life style changes overall. Please also note that if life style and diet change doesn't start to improve your situation after sticking with it strictly for 4 - 6 weeks, you need to talk to a dr and probably get some meds


And make sure you use *insoluable* fiber -- benefiber is known for it's soluable fiber, so please do make sure that the type you buy is *insoluable*.Again, if your ibs is moderate to severe, diet/lifestyle change needs to go together with medical treatments. And food is also a pretty individual thing -- one thing may be a bad trigger for one person but totally okay for another although they may have the same kind of IBS. For example, beans/soy give many people extra gas, but it doesn't affect me one bit (knock on wood, lol). And sometimes something that doesn't usually affect a person may also bring on an attack -- like me and banana today... So, one can only roughly figure out a list of relatively safe food -- but don't be discouraged -- it definitely is a good idea to find one's own list of safe food. It's a good idea to keep a food diary, if you haven't already.Cherrie


----------



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

Steaming/boiling vegetables don't change the value of the vegetable does it? Just the taste is changed right? I don't want to be eating the vegetables improperly and I also sometimes like to eat the raw (unboiled) vegetable with ranch dressing is that effecting the value of what the vegetable helps with either?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Steaming vegies won't destroy most of the nutrients unless something is heat sensitive (but fortunately, not many are, and cooked vegies are generally easier to digest). Boiling on the other hand will cause a lot of nutrients to go away because many are water-soluable. You'll still get good nutrients if you make a soup or broth, or if you re-use the water that you've boiled vegies to make dough for noodles or bread. Carrots can be boiled because its key nutrient is not water-soluable. Raw vegies generally can cause gas, but it's all very individual -- if it doesn't cause you problems, then you sure can eat salad Cherrie


----------



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

Today felt wierd I think its the first I ate broccoli for breakfast. Ate some with ranch dressing, wish I would have looked at this forum again before I ate because then I woulda tried them steamed. It was kind of nice to eat something that wasn't sugar'd up for breakfast. And the gassy part. I usually have gas everyday its like a never ending thing and it don't really bother me all the much. The dogs didn't seem to enjoy the broccoli haha. What's your opinion on the food called "Wheatables" they come in Muti-grain, golden wheat and honey wheat. You suppose they're also good for the digestive system?


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

You're right on track when it comes to trying to relieve C. Vegies and Fruit are a great choice but I understand the balance of getting enough fiber and trying to keep bloating and gas at tolerable levels. Somethings that have helped me:Increase your fruit consumption but start cooking it all. Fruit is far more stimulating to the GI for me, then Veggies and by cooking it you'll make it far more digestable thus decrease periferal symptoms.Most carbos decrease motility and increase bulk. For people with D this is good but for you, stuggling with C, it sounds like it would be counter productive.If you still find that you want some more bulking but don't want to ingest more soluable fiber or carbos then try taking large doses of Probiotics. I've found that by taking three to four times the recomended amount of probiotics my stool with bulk up considerably. This makes sense since a majority of our stool is actualy comprised of bacteria so by artificially increasing their count in the GI you increase your stool volume.Give these a try. Lot's of Love.


----------

